# show curtains and drapes



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me where i look on ebay for these to buy as i cant sew


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sophie 1 said:


> hi can anyone tell me where i look on ebay for these to buy as i cant sew


Hiya Sophie,

Here is a link for Anna, she sells very reasonably priced show drapes and can also make them to order and you can tell her what you want exactly.

Classycatdesigns | Cat Show Curtains | Cat Show Drapes | Cheshire North East England UK

Have you entered a fb show now then lol?

Izzie


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had two sets from Classtcats Annamarie is so helpfull
and her drapes are beautiful :thumbup1:


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

thks. looked on the link bril what lovely designs and colours. getting ideas


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sophie 1 said:


> thks. looked on the link bril what lovely designs and colours. getting ideas


Careful lol, they are very addictive, I have at least 7 different sets off Anna lol. Happy shopping!!

Izzie


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Sophie, thanks for you're reply hon, best wishes........CHRIS


----------

